# SHRED 2017 by Emmanuel Sansone... the most technic solo guitar ever played?



## IMPOSSIBLE MAN (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey , Are you curious ??? You want the most fast and technic demo solo guitare ever played? a slap in your face??? it's for you…lol


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL! It seems you can post anything under the rubic "Today's Composers".

_Seriously, I truly wish the Mods would set up the criteria that only original Classical in nature pieces can be posted here_.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vasks said:


> LOL! It seems you can post anything under the rubic "Today's Composers".
> 
> _Seriously, I truly wish the Mods would set up the criteria that only original Classical in nature pieces can be posted here_.


Totality agree, this belongs in none classical .


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Vasks said:


> LOL! It seems you can post anything under the rubic "Today's Composers".
> 
> _Seriously, I truly wish the Mods would set up the criteria that only original Classical in nature pieces can be posted here_.


Yes. Mods should also forbid art music, baroque and romantic music. 
So, if someone can't compose in Mozart style, he shouldn't be here. Also, anything by Beethoven since Eroica should be banned. All those inferior music styles out there should be forbidden, artists punished and Mozart should be cloned and become our new dictator who will rule the world. 
MUWAAHAHAHA


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Contemporary "Classical" music = many, many different styles; NOT just faux-Mozartian.

As I have stated before,_ if you actually paid attention_, Classical music is Art music. By approaching composing using both intellectual and emotional processes one creates works of art. That's what I always mean by "Classical in nature"


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

So, only Mozart and contemporary Mozart!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Stockhousen is "Classical"
Cage is "Classical"
Rouse is "Classical"
Daugherty is "Classical"
Ferneyhough is "Classical"
Boulez is "Classical"
Knussen is "Classical"
Ades is "Classical"
Schnittke is "Classical"
Saariaho is "Classical"
Penderecki is "Classical"

These are a small sample of what I refer to as Contemporary "Classical". I have been very vocal on this board as being unimpressed with the posters here that merely imitate Mozart.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Ok, I guess that you didn't realize so far that I'm not being too serious


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not sure why anyone is debating the style as a criterion for the appropriateness of this post. The forum is for TC composers to post their work. It doesn't fit that criterion.


----------

